# Ferals??



## battler (Sep 4, 2005)

They are so annoying, I mean they are mostly the same color and there are a lot of them, I mean I wanna see some old german owls or some fancy ones you know... I think they should stop releasing ferals and start releasing like some other types so they wouldn't all look the same.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love the looks the feral pigeons have. I have seen such a variety of noble feral pigeons, and I have great respect for them, and their struggle to survive in a world that seems against them. Their various colorings are amazing and they are so smart.

I know one feral pigeon personally, his name is Tiny, he is not only a gorgious hunk of male pigeon, but he is smart and listens to our conversations, and sits and talks to me when he visits. He thinks he is human, and wants to be treated as such, which I oblige him, and he wants nothing to do with my domestic pigeons.

Sure the fancy breeds are great, I have a few, but the ferals are noble and pure in their own way, and should be respected and treated with dignity. Their variations of facial structure, eye color, and feathering, foot feathering, leg feathering are a joy to see, and at the least, very interesting.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and if you really look at the ferals closely you will see the different variations of colors and patterns. They are truly beautiful to me.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you, Treesa. Tiny truly loves you, you give him the attention he deserves. Yes, he loves to talk to people, but he also knows who understands him. He doesn't talk to just anybody.
When I go into his room, he will come up to me and tell me everything that is happening with the birds. He tells me he wants paper strips for his nest by going to the desk where I keep them in the drawer and he tells me he wants more food by going back and forth into his cage. All you have to do is listen and watch his body language..

When I was feeding my balcony flock of about 40 pigeons I recognized each and one of them. even though many looked similar, they all had some distinct markings and they certainly all had different personalities. They all had names too.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Maggie and Treesa are right. If you look closely, you will see many interesting variations. If you just glance at a crowd of them, they may look similar, but if you take the time to really have a good look, you will see different patterns of color, different shading, different eye colors, variations of leg color and whether feathered or not, etc. 

And they don't mean to be annoying. They are just trying to survive and get by, all on their own. They have a hard life...it would be nice if everyone could have a little compassion for the struggles they go through every single day...finding decent food, finding decent shelter, trying to raise their babies, evading predators (the two footed kind included). If I had to live that kind of life, I don't think I would be as successful and resourceful as they are. I admire them.

JMHO,
Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Ferals, you just gotta love 'em, least that's how I feel about it, and many others as well here @ PT . They are very clever, communicative, sweet, so many attributes all in the face of adversity that life presents to them. Old German Owls? There's one that looks to have that ancestry in one of my feral flocks, I call her mommy 'cause there are so many of her babies in the flock who now have "cowlicks" where mommy has the pretty full collar. There is also one who who has "muffs" on feet. As pointed out, you just have to look to try and see where the lineage comes from. Of course, w/out a truly educated eye, you might miss alot. I'm sure I do.

They definitely have their own way of communicating w/you if you are open to learning how to listen. And their memory is outstanding. You can be out of their lives for quite some time and reappear, and they will recognize you immediately and let you know it. Think how it would feel to you if you lived in one of the cities where you could be fined if people fed you, all of a sudden, it is a crime for you to survive and for people to show kindness or even benign neglect. In those cities, these laws seem to signal to some humans that it is now OK to be cruel to you because you officially aren't wanted. 

That and all of the "dirty" tricks that humans so "cleverly" try and rid an area of ferals with, really make it shameful to be human, not feral, jmo.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dear fp - you said it all so well, particularly about the remembering. I've mentioned how my husband walks 3-5 miles each day, always on lookout for the babies, the injured and sick, and carries 2-3 bags of seed with him. It makes no difference what he is wearing, what direction he comes from, or what time of day, the birds (doves, sparrows, pigeons, etc.) recognize him and fly to him. There is one area he goes to less often, but they still know him. Sometimes they will meet him 1-2 blocks away from the feeding site and fly or walk along with him until they get there. He has laughed that sometimes it is almost embarrasing but he doesn't care. I also imagine the folks who review the cameras in our downtown area sometimes wonder who that crazy man is who chases pigeons down the street. maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*THOSE OF YOU WHO RESCUE & REHAB & FEED our FERALS*

I personally want to thank each & everyone of you, who have the opportunity to rescue and rehab feral pigeons & feed our flocks, the ones who really know these birds. I enjoy reading all your insights....

You know who you are, thankyou....thankyou....  


Although, I have the distinct pleasure of knowing Tiny, (and other ferals- only because of Reti), I myself, have not rescued them personally, I rescue racing pigeons, and those who need homes, lost after hurricanes, and owners who no longer want them.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello everyone, 

I admire the way the membership replied to one of our younger members, with such respect, grace, and truth without putting the other member down. That is what I like about this forum. The members do not insult one anothers comments, but tend to guide them correctly. I applaud you all.  

As far as ferals, well my rescue of almost two years ago is a former "feral" and if it were not for him, so many people would not have known the beauty and intelligence of the feral, myself included. I have owned other variety of birds thru my life and can honestly say, they *never* rode a bike with me.  

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well done you too, Treesa!

I think that on the whole, homers who end up lost or drop out are in a worse situation than ferals, just because they are not streetwise. Some do catch on and hang out with a flock, many do not and never learn how to forage, what human cast off food to forage for, where they can roost safely... and perish.

I seem to get a disproportionate number of racing birds arriving at my balcony here. In fact, right now, there are two hens roosting outside, two of the 10 - 12 little gray shapes I can see in the almost-darkness dotted about on bricks, plant pots and even on the head of a plastic owl  Actually, while the gang were eating outside this morning, one of these hens decided to forage inside the lounge - maybe she looked around and said "Now this really IS a loft fit for a racer like me!".

In our aviary we have several unwanted racers, or those whose owners could not be contacted. One - "The Godfather" - came from Helen (Nooti) in the N of England as a lost racer who injured a wing having flown just 20 miles in the opposite direction to his loft, and was 'disowned' by his keeper. Several have confided in me "Who needs this racing stuff? We don't want to go anywhere, now we have our choice of boxes, our mates, plenty of food and water and treats, baths laid on and no-one hassling us to go flying when we don't want to!".

John


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

vdog505 said:


> I have owned other variety of birds thru my life and can honestly say, they *never* rode a bike with me.


Victor, the trick is to get him to do the pedalling 

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Garye, my favorite feral, talks to me too. She will fly on top of my car and glare at me telling me that I'm not getting the food out fast enough. She will sometimes stick her beak up at me and walk away if the food I'm giving out isn't good enough. She will also fly up to my car window, turn and look inside to see if I have anything. This bird communicates. She knows who I am and tells me what she expects. She has a personality. That's what I like so much about her. Garye will treat you like an equal and expect you to treat her the same way. A strong view to have when you're considered nothing more than a pest. Ferals are not as boring as you think. They have some interesting personalities and if you watch them long enough, you can almost hear them think.

I look forward to conversing with the flock everyday. They do communicate with you once they get to know you.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Tressa - what's this about not rescuing ferals? Every day on this forum you rescue ferals. You may not do the "hands on" part of it but, by golly, even though I may physically rescue them, I can't give the good advice like you can. You and the other moderators have helped save many, many pigeons on this forum and I applaud all of you. To me there is no distinction between rescuing a feral or a racer because they are all PIGEONS. 

maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

John,

Thank you for your kind words. It is true about domestic's having a harder time to cope once they are lost.



Maggie,

Well, that is a wonderful observation. Thank you very much. But you have give excellent advice, yourself.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*Garye - communicating pigeons*

Hi Garye,

Like your description of "Garye" looking through the window! Here is a pic of one of mine standing on the doorhandle out on the balcony and peering into the lounge. He cranes his little neck to see if I'm in, and he stretches almost horizontal to look down at where the food is kept, and at the doormat where sometimes I put food and they come inside to eat! 

Not a great pic - dirty window, salt spray, bits of feather.... that's my excuse, anyway 

John


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

John, that picture is priceless, and pij is not to be deterred by "dirty" window.

Whether long distance or hands on, feral or "pure bred" thru human endeavor, we all endeavor to help them here and truly in a "class-less" way....no pun intended 'cause we don't distinguish based on class, but try to help in a "classy" way  .


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh that bird is hilarious, John! I love it!!! Not as forceful as Garye but kind of shyly peaking in. Garye will fly right up and almost into the car so I have to be careful.

The picture's priceless.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is a great picture, John.
My balcony flock used to wait for me in front of the balcony door when it was feeding time, trying to see though the window what on earth too me so long.

Thanks for the pic.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

John,

That bird deserves some extra seed and peanuts for that pose! Great pic!


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

There are hundreds of ferals in my area and though most are blue bars,blue-checs,and t-patterns,there are also some pure whites,one is white with a black tail,there are some reccessive reds,and also some that are other rare colors.I admire them and their ability to find enough food to survive and thrive despite cruel people chasing them and shooting at them.I have many fond memories of feeding the commons downtown on public square.They used to perch all over me and would even take grains from between my lips.While I was spending time with the pigeons,most of the other kids in my neighborhood were getting in trouble stealing,breaking into homes,being cruel to animals and smaller kids,etc.I kept busy working doing paper routes and doing odd jobs to be able to afford pigeon feed and food for my other pets.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

sirpigeon said:


> I have many fond memories of feeding the commons downtown on public square.They used to perch all over me and would even take grains from between my lips.While I was spending time with the pigeons,most of the other kids in my neighborhood were getting in trouble stealing,breaking into homes,being cruel to animals and smaller kids,etc.I kept busy working doing paper routes and doing odd jobs to be able to afford pigeon feed and food for my other pets.



I enjoyed reading your post, especially the part shown above. You should be proud of yourself for not following the crowd. It would be a nicer world to live in, if most kids (and adults for that matter) followed your example.

Linda


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> I enjoyed reading your post, especially the part shown above. You should be proud of yourself for not following the crowd. It would be a nicer world to live in, if most kids (and adults for that matter) followed your example.
> 
> Linda


I second that Linda!

and on the feral topic..."my" feral flock is completely diversified as to color and size. I'm amazed at their size diff when I look at them up above from below, sitting next to each other (by the way, this is a somewhat dangerous location - I've been hit twice in the past wk  ). Some are twice as big. I get what looks to me like "fancy" pigeons all the time (they have that curly hairdo on top)...I guess they also don't look down on the ferals...instead they want to hang w/them.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I agree with you Lin Hansen. I also did not follow the crowd even though it made me an outcast but hey! I'm healthy because I did not smoke, did not do drugs, did not do alcohol and I most certainly was not out there tearing up private property simply because I was bored. I was such a square.

At least I know that I can be independent when I have to and not feel the need to follow someone who I know is not what I am about. I may have been lonely at times but at least I liked myself. I was true to myself.

I hope there are kids today like that.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Garye,

Good for you!!! It's not always easy to do the right thing and be true to yourself and stand by your convictions, especially when your peers think it's "uncool." You can be proud of yourself. Although it sometimes appears that there aren't a whole lot of kids like that around today, I'm sure that there are. You just don't hear about them as much as do about the "bad apples." 

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, I've gotta third that Linda. I did especially enjoy sirpigeon and Garye's comments, in addition to others here. Think this has been a very enjoyable thread.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

The angle/composition on that photo makes it look like that pigeon is part giraffe  What a cutie!

If it weren't for the feral babies we rescued, we'd never have known a pigeon up close. (We now have two beloved pets-- they seem to like living with us and are pretty tame.) We pay lots of attention to the ferals around here. There are so many lovely variations -- we actually have a lot near here that are obviously mixed with fancy breeds and white "doves" -- makes for some lovely, unexpected combinations.


----------

